# Un aiuto per attivare il wi-fi[RISOLTO]

## Tigerwalk

Mi dispiace ma è da quasi un mese, cioè dopo che grazie soprattutto a crisandbea sono riuscito a far riconoscere la scheda wi-fi (3945ABG) al sistema, che non riesco ad attivarla!

Mi servirebbe il vostro aiuto per capire dove sbaglio. Posto un po' d'informazioni che possono servire:

```

# ifconfig

eth1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:A0:D1:32:XX:XX

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

eth2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:13:02:0A:xx:xx

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:18 Base address:0x8000 Memory:da000000-da000fff

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:XXX.X.X.X  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:16436  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)
```

```
# iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth2      radio off  ESSID:off/any

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:nan kHz  Access Point: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:0 kb/s   Tx-Power:off

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0
```

```
# /etc/init.d/net.eth2 start

 * Starting eth2

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth2

eth2      no wireless extensions.

 *   WEP key is not set for "Alice-58052xxx" - not connecting

 *   WEP key is not set for "Alice-23944xxx" - not connecting

 *   Couldn't associate with any access points on eth2

 *   Failed to configure wireless for eth2                                [ !! ]
```

```
conf.d/net

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

ESSID="Alice-58052xxx"

KEY="s:xxxxxxxxxxxxx"

config_eth2=( "192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth2=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

modules=( "iwconfig" )

depend_eth2() {

   need ipw3945d

} 

preferred_aps=( "Alice-58052xxx" "ESSID2" )

channel_eth2="11"
```

In particolare il /conf.d/net l'ho cambiato varie volte con diversa configurazioni ma... il risultato non cambia.

Grazie a chiunque possa aiutarmi.Last edited by Tigerwalk on Wed Jul 11, 2007 1:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## crisandbea

@Tigerwalk

usa wpa_supplicant,   per utilizzare la chiave WEP, immagino che usi solo quella vero?

ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

si, uso WEP!

Potresti gentilmente indicarmi la guida da seguire?

Arigrazie!

----------

## rb34

Io la config di conf.d/net l'ho interpretata in modo diverso, seguendo l'example, poi però ho usato sempre wpa_supplicant e non mi ricordo più se funzionava.

Comunque nel mio caso avevo fatto così

```
$ cat /etc/conf.d/net

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_MIO_SSID=( "dhcp" )

key_MIO_SSID="chiave_hex_di_26_caratteri"

essid_eth1="MIO_SSID"

mode_eth1="auto" 
```

dove MIO_SSID è da sostituire col SSID dell'access point, con underscore che sostituisce eventuali trattini.

Infatti a te dice che non è settata la chiave perché secondo me l'hai scritta male, credo tu dovresti mettere

```
key_Alice_58052xxx="s:xxxxx"
```

Comunque prova anche a mano con iwconfig, 

```
iwconfig ethx essid "tuo_ssid" key "chiave"
```

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> si, uso WEP!
> 
> Potresti gentilmente indicarmi la guida da seguire?
> 
> Arigrazie!

 

devi solo emeregere wpa_supplicant,   e dopo configurare il file  

```
 /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

puoi dare uno sguardo qui

ciao

----------

## dj_def

penso che in /etc/conf.d/net  basti mettere la chiave al posto di tutte quelle x e già dovrebbe funzionare, se non usa la wpa non capisco a cosa gli serva wpa supplicant

----------

## crisandbea

 *dj_def wrote:*   

> penso che in /etc/conf.d/net  basti mettere la chiave al posto di tutte quelle x e già dovrebbe funzionare, se non usa la wpa non capisco a cosa gli serva wpa supplicant

 

wpa  può essere usato semplicemente al posto di iwconfig, è secondo me funziona molto meglio.

ciao

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *dj_def wrote:*   

> penso che in /etc/conf.d/net  basti mettere la chiave al posto di tutte quelle x e già dovrebbe funzionare, se non usa la wpa non capisco a cosa gli serva wpa supplicant

 

le xxx le ho messe per non scrivere la mia chiave. E' ovvio che nel file di config avevo scritto la chiave senza le xx!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

>  *dj_def wrote:*   penso che in /etc/conf.d/net  basti mettere la chiave al posto di tutte quelle x e già dovrebbe funzionare, se non usa la wpa non capisco a cosa gli serva wpa supplicant 
> 
> le xxx le ho messe per non scrivere la mia chiave. E' ovvio che nel file di config avevo scritto la chiave senza le xx!

 

credo che sia più che giusto che tu non abbia scritto la tua chiave,  forse l'utente "dj_def" non ha pensato a ciò.

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

ho fatto progressi con wpa_supplicant

```
tigergen giuliano # iwconfig

lo        no wireless extensions.

eth0      no wireless extensions.

eth1      no wireless extensions.

eth2      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"Alice-58052718"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.437 GHz  Access Point: 00:19:3E:3A:45:A3

          Bit Rate:54 Mb/s   Tx-Power:15 dBm

          Retry limit:15   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=98/100  Signal level=-27 dBm  Noise level=-28 dBm

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:13  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:16   Missed beacon:0
```

ma non riesco a connettermi.

Cosa devo fare?  :Embarassed: 

----------

## crisandbea

come avvii la wifi ???

dai 

```
wpa_supplicant -i eth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext
```

come hai configurato il /etc/conf.d/net   relativo alla tua eth2 ???

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

 *crisandbea wrote:*   

> come avvii la wifi ???
> 
> dai 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

la rete la trovo già attiva all'avvio perchè l'ho linkata in /etc/init.d (ho fatto bene?)

wpa_supplicant lo attivo con questo comando

```
/sbin/wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

(vedo che -ieth2 è staccato nel tuo) però ho questo output:

```
tigergen giuliano # /sbin/wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

ctrl_iface exists and seems to be in use - cannot override it

Delete '/var/run/wpa_supplicant/eth2' manually if it is not used anymore

Failed to initialize control interface '/var/run/wpa_supplicant'.

You may have another wpa_supplicant process already running or the file was

left by an unclean termination of wpa_supplicant in which case you will need

to manually remove this file before starting wpa_supplicant again.
```

```
conf.d/net

#ethernet

config_eth1=( "192.168.1.4 netmask 255.255.255.0" )

routes_eth1=( "default gw 192.168.1.1" )

#wireless

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_eth2="-Dwext"

preferred_aps=( "Alice-58052718" "ESSID2" )
```

ciao e spero di non spazientirti troppo!

----------

## crisandbea

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> la rete la trovo già attiva all'avvio perchè l'ho linkata in /etc/init.d (ho fatto bene?) 

 

si tranquillo.  non mi sono spiegato bene io nella domanda, intendevo dire come lanciavi wpa_supplicant.

lancialo cosi: 

```

sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
```

se non ti va dopo posta magari eventuali errori che ti dà.

il wpa_supplicant.conf lo hai configurato giusto?

si trova in /etc/wpa_supplicant???

----------

## Tigerwalk

```
cat /etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

# This is a network block that connects to any unsecured access point.

# We give it a low priority so any defined blocks are preferred.

# La riga sottostante non deve essere cambiata altrimenti non funziona

ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

#Only WPA-PSK is used.

network={

        ssid="Alice-58052718"

        scan_ssid=1

        key_mgmt=NONE

#proto=WEP

#       pairwise=WEP 104

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk="xxxxxxxxxxxxx"

        psk="s:xxxxxxxxxxxxx"

        priority=9
```

```
giuliano@tigergen ~ $ sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf

Password:

  
```

non mi da nessun errore ma resta fermo così e non sò se è normale. Dovrebbe darmi un output o è proprio così?

[EDIT:] la password e invio li ho dati (ovviamente  :Smile:  )

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> giuliano@tigergen ~ $ sudo wpa_supplicant -Dwext -ieth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf
> 
> ...

 

dovrebbe darti un output, 

prova a modificare il wpa_supplicant.conf cosi:

```

    network={

ssid="TUO-SSID"

key_mgmt=NONE

wep_key0=chiave_hex_di_26_caratteri

wep_tx_keyidx=0

priority=5

}
```

e a dare il comando cosi : 

```
sudo wpa_supplicant  -i eth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext
```

EDIT:poi:

```

in   /etc/conf.d/net

###Senza Utilizzare wpa_supplicant########

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_TUO_SSID=( "dhcp" ) <---  se usi dhcp

key_MIO_SSID="chiave_hex_di_26_caratteri"

essid_eth1="TUO_SSID"

mode_eth1="auto"

#####oppure  per utilizzare wpa_supplicant.####

Codice:

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan="-Dwext"

associate_timeout_wlan=60

#################

```

ciauz

----------

## Tigerwalk

la chiave ex di 26 caratteri come si ricava?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> la chiave ex di 26 caratteri come si ricava?

 

è la tua chiave wep.

ho lasciato la scritta che avevo io nel mio quando l'ho creato. niente di preoccupante.    :Laughing: 

----------

## Tigerwalk

ma è di 13 caratteri, provo con quella

----------

## Tigerwalk

dopo la modifica a wpa_supplicant.conf:

```
giuliano@tigergen ~ $ sudo wpa_supplicant  -i eth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext

Password:

Trying to associate with 00:19:3e:3a:45:a3 (SSID='Alice-58052718' freq=2437 MHz)

Associated with 00:19:3e:3a:45:a3

CTRL-EVENT-CONNECTED - Connection to 00:19:3e:3a:45:a3 completed (auth) [id=0 id_str=]

ioctl[SIOCGIFADDR]: Cannot assign requested address

ioctl[SIOCGIFADDR]: Cannot assign requested address

ioctl[SIOCGIFADDR]: Cannot assign requested address
```

devo cambiare anche /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> dopo la modifica a wpa_supplicant.conf:
> 
> ```
> giuliano@tigergen ~ $ sudo wpa_supplicant  -i eth2 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant/wpa_supplicant.conf -Dwext
> 
> ...

 

devi averlo cosi:

```

modules=( "wpa_supplicant" )

wpa_supplicant_wlan="-Dwext"

associate_timeout_wlan=60 
```

oppure cosi:

```

modules=( "iwconfig" )

config_TUO_SSID=( "dhcp" ) <---  se usi dhcp

key_MIO_SSID="chiave_"

essid_eth1="TUO_SSID"

mode_eth1="auto" 
```

----------

## Tigerwalk

@crisandbea

sei una persona eccezionale per la tua disponibilità, per la pazienza e la competenza!

Hai risolto anche quest'altro mio problema  :Very Happy: 

----------

## crisandbea

 *Tigerwalk wrote:*   

> @crisandbea
> 
> sei una persona eccezionale per la tua disponibilità, per la pazienza e la competenza!
> 
> Hai risolto anche quest'altro mio problema 

 

cosi però divento   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

ciauz e grazie dei complimenti, anche se alla fine è perchè ci ho sbattuto prima di te su questo problema     :Very Happy: 

----------

